# Construir un teclado para una videorockola.



## badhug (Sep 6, 2007)

hola  mi nivel de electronica es muy, muy pero muy basico, soy estudiante de bachillerato en guatemala y necesio ayuda recientemente fabrique una videorockola y estoy utilizando un teclado  pequeño como los que traen los teclados normales de computadora  en su lado derecho tiene teclas de numeros de 0 al 9 y otras como para dividir, multiplicar, restar, sumar, enter, del y numlock.
como solo utilizo las teclas de numeros  para elegir el numero de la cancion, las flechas derecha izquierda para navegar entre las diferentes opciones y una para borrar si se escribio algun numero equivocado, la de enter no la empleo dado que al escribir los cuatro numeros automaticamente la cancion empieza, entonces estas teclas que no empleo tengo que anularlas y como no se como hacerlo desde la computadora lo que hice fue quitarle los soportes de plastico que hacen que estas teclas vuelvan a levantarse.

del mouse sale el clic derecho para apagar la compu y el izquierdo para cuando se ingresa la moneda da el credito.
pero tambien se puede dar el credito con el boton de la letra P del teclado normal, igual que se puede usar un teclado normal en lugar de teclado pequeño que yo estoy usando
pero no podria dejar un teclado normal expuesto por razones obvias.

Podrian porfavor ayudarme a construir un teclado que incluya unicamente las teclas que necesito.?
es decir un teclado con 
los numeros de 0 al 9, 
una tecla para borrar en caso de que se presione un numero no deseado, 
tambien se requieren teclas para izquierda y derecha para navegar en busca de la musica.

(esta podria ser opcional )uno que haga la funcion del clic izquierdo (o letra P) para el credito la cual habria que conectar al fichero y que cuando la moneda ingrese marque el credito

agradeceria cualquier ayuda que pudiera ser proporcionada 
Gracias y hasta pronto


----------



## jose luis paniagua (Oct 2, 2007)

los teclados pueden funcionar con cualquier interruptor, si alguna vez desarmaste uno puedes ver que son dos placas de plastico que tienen lineas de cobre o carbon, lo que puedes hacer es quitar estas placas y en su lugar poner un interruptor cualquiera solo tienes que crear un codigo con las teclas que quieres utilizar, el codigo lo puedes obtener con un multimetro, mide la resistencia que hay desde la tablilla hasta el boton que quieres utilizar, despues coloca ahi el interruptor[/img]


----------



## badhug (Oct 10, 2007)

gracias por responder, lo voy a intentar.


----------



## rodmeister (Mar 11, 2008)

Hola, yo halle una forma muy muy sencilla para hacer funcionar solo los botones que necesito en una videorockola, yo tengo un software que emplea las 4 teclas direccionales y la tecla enter, lo unico q hice, fue desarmar el teclado y me quedó la placa, descarte todo el material interno del teclado (Los plasticos de los contactos de las teclas, los botones, los soportes de goma, etc) y me quedó como resultado una placa verde con las lucecitas de Bloq Num, Caps Lock y Scroll lock, seguro entiendes de lo q hablo, esta misma, tiene como unos dientes pintados de negro, donde el plastico del teclado se apoya y en esta las teclas hacen contacto, contando de Derecha para izquierda, se identifican dos bloques, uno de 8 y uno de 12 aprox, lo unico q tienes q hacer, toma un cable y haz q hagan contacto la primera parte con la segunda, ya que estas dos unidas dan 102 combinaciones (las 102 teclas) yo solo tome las q necesitaba, por ejemplo 6-8 me dieron Enter, y lo q hice, fue soldar un par de cables en esas dos ubicaciones para asignarles un boton, y me funciona perfectamente. Espero q te sirva de algo, si tienes alguna duda, mandame un Mail y te explico con mas detalle, Saludos!


----------



## Mjarre (Abr 2, 2008)

mira, lo que te dicen es correcto pero claro eso tiene unos inconvenientes por la configuracion en hardware y software...

yo te recomiendo diseñar uno espesifico con los botones que necesitas.... lo unico a lo que le debes hechar un vistaso es a sistemas digitales.... pesto que es muy simple hacer un teclado de control con sistemas secuenciales o combinacionales.... 


OK animo tu puedes...


----------



## rubenpsx (Abr 22, 2008)

yo lo armo como lo detallan es un poco complicado , pero funciona , ya que no funciona con respecto a un comun  como uno espera , es como una matriz donde se cruzan distintos puntos y hay que usar los que se necesitan solamente .

Aprobechando el tema ( rockolas ) ¿ como lo hacen para igualar los volumenes de sonido , entre los distintos videos ?  ¿ algun programa para normalizar ?


----------

